# Assistance Needed - Facet Inj



## ccooke9956 (Nov 21, 2008)

How is the below coded?  What does the "ala" mean?
Lumbar medial branch blocks with fluro guidence, Right and Left, L2,L3,L4 (L5), sacral ala levels?

Thanks


----------



## 20Hiker16 (Mar 22, 2009)

Medial branch blocks, Paravertebral Joint injections:  66475-50; 66476-50 and 64475-50

hope the attached helps explain.

Sacral Ala
The Sacral Ala are the "wings" of the sacrum. They are an important part of the connection between the sacrum and pelvis and they are often used during spine surgery as a point of attachment for instrumentation that helps to stabilize the lumbosacral junction. 

The attached site will also give a visual of the anatomy


http://www.maturespine.com/anatomy/sacral.html


----------



## ssebikari (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm sure Lynn intended to type 64475-50, 64475-50 & 64476-50.
In addition fluro guidance should be billed with 77003.
Hope this helps!


----------



## mbort (Mar 24, 2009)

ssebikari said:


> I'm sure Lynn intended to type 64475-50, 64475-50 & 64476-50.
> In addition fluro guidance should be billed with 77003.
> Hope this helps!



I'm thinking you meant 64475-50, 64476-50, 64476-50


----------

